# New FA Lessers



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

About $160 for 6.

Bases are cut a little lower this year and notice the feet have changed some.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

So many new decoys come out these days I can hardly keep them straight and they are all starting too look the same.

I can't help but chuckle at the unpainted cheek patch on the speck though.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hopefully the decoying specks don't mind!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You should see the snows, ooh boy.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Those Look pretty sweet......they they do kinda do look like other decoys.


----------



## Wingbuckler 4 (Jul 9, 2008)

those things look bad!!!!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone think a company will make a FB decoy that is ok in quality but charge far less, the prices on these decoys are far higher then the cost to make them. A company would make a killing especially with snow decoys.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

bluebird said:


> Does anyone think a company will make a FB decoy that is ok in quality but charge far less, the prices on these decoys are far higher then the cost to make them. A company would make a killing especially with snow decoys.


I understand what you are saying, but I doubt you would "make a killing" by building a lower quality decoy, and not having much for a mark up.

I would be willing to bet the cost to produce plastic decoys is much higher than you or I think it would/should be.

There are just too many overhead costs.

If a decoy is not "up to snuff" quality wise you will not get repeat customers.
There already alot of options out there if you dont want to spend $320 /dozen on decoys. But you have to make the decision.. quality or price?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I think it is a very competitive industry to be in. Trying to keep the price down put out a great product and keep the manufacturing in North America.
Not to sure exactly what went on with Hardcore and who really knows but I thought they had the best looking snow goose full bodies and they have gone through a lot of changes in a short period. I think customers demand a lot for their dollar when it comes to decoys, the more they pay they more the demand is to have a decoy that is bullet proof and realism.


----------

